# Anybody else thing Froome ...



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

*Anybody else think Froome ...*

Anybody else think Froome looks like the tall alien from Close Encounters of the 3rd kind? 

View attachment 282329
View attachment 282330


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

to paraphrase the art patron looking at the kramer painting in that one episode of seinfeld: it's ghastly, but i can't take my eyes off of it.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Wookiebiker said:


> Anybody else think Froome looks like the tall alien from Close Encounters of the 3rd kind?
> 
> View attachment 282329
> View attachment 282330


Definitely.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

dnice said:


> ... it's ghastly, but i can't take my eyes off of it.


This?

View attachment 282336


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Chris "E.T." Froome and the Skyborgs - perfect together!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I find it interesting Froome's hairline recedes more with each appearence on the podium.

In a couple of years he'll be sporting a Pantani noggin', earring and goatee. 

May he not end up the same way.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Wait, which photo is Froome?


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Maybe he is an alien. He seems to have come out of nowhere with different capabilities. Oops, did I just write that?


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

I KNEW he looked familiar!


----------

